# Owner Workshop harassment at Check in



## tsh (Jan 11, 2022)

At my latest workshop I was told that I could opt out of being badgered at checkin to attend a workshop.
Supposedly this is a selection on the wyndham website someplace , Could anyone guide me on finding it? 
I cannot locate it ...  possibly its too good to be true.

Thx for any help


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 11, 2022)

I have heard you can send an email to donotcall@wyn.com requesting you not be asked to updates / sales tours, etc.

I am not sure you'll get confirmation they put you on the list, and might take up to a month, but have read several success stories (people who say they did it and don't get asked).  My guess is you end up with a special code on your account that indicates not to ask you.


----------



## r4rab (Jan 11, 2022)

Remember to include your account number when sending the email


----------



## seascapemvy (Jan 16, 2022)

Wyndham Midtown 45 is getting more aggreasive in their wanting you to take an owner update.  It's too bad because other than their bothering you so much, the resort is a great place to stay, and we do 4 weekends a year.  We don't need nor want more points and if we did there is EBAY to buy a few hundred thousand points at reasonable prices.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jan 16, 2022)

Do they have new tactics?  Since M45 doesn't even have the "parking pass"
excuse, at least assuming you arrive in NYC without your own car - we have always
just walked (run?) right by the 'concierge' desk after checking in.  Nope - don't
need a welcome packet, tyvm.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 16, 2022)

Some resorts now require owners to pick up wristbands from the 'parking pass' people. That's when they pressure you to attend the briefing. They want you to cave before getting wristbands to access your room.


----------



## wed100105 (Jan 25, 2022)

Wyndham Glacier Canyon greeters have been horrible the last two times I said no. I'm emailing today to be on the do not ask list.


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 26, 2022)

back in October we stayed at patriot's place in Williamsburg.  It is the oldest of the Williamsburg Wyndham resorts.  It is also the mellowest.  No hard sell, took no for an answer and still provided area advice and discount coupons.  Unit decor was a bit dated, but in excellent condition.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 26, 2022)

I don't understand timeshare sales people.
You purchase a timeshare to enjoy a quality vacation not to be *LMP. Thank you Doug26364

You do not need to start your vacation with attending a timeshare presentation and beening harassed a sale person. IMHO. *


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 26, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> I don't understand timeshare sales people.
> You purchase a timeshare to enjoy a quality vacation not to be *LMP. Thank you Doug26364
> 
> You do not need to start your vacation with attending a timeshare presentation and beening harassed a sale person. IMHO. *



When we do choose to attend the sales updates - we sometimes schedule ours the morning of our departure day or the day before we leave - not at the start of our vacation.  One could argue that doing so would end your vacation on a bad note - but we have found that when they realize you're literally on your way out right after you leave the update - they realize you're not a good sales target and simply let you go.  The marketing desk will push back when you ask for this - but if you hold out typically they will let you choose this option.


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 26, 2022)

We are at the Wyndham/worldmark Indio, CA now. I was told by the sale rep that if we attend the owner update ( by invitation only) once and we don’t have to attend the update ever again.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> We are at the Wyndham/worldmark Indio, CA now. I was told by the sale rep that if we attend the owner update ( by invitation only) once and we don’t have to attend the update ever again.


Was that salesperson lips moving.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 27, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> if we attend the owner update ( by invitation only) once and we don’t have to attend the update ever again.


You never have to attend in the first place.


----------



## kanerf (Jan 27, 2022)

Not sure how I did it, but I have not been bothered in years.  I walk straight past the agent desk when I check-in and while they say hello and most of them know me, they do not ask me to attend anything.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 27, 2022)

kanerf said:


> Not sure how I did it, but I have not been bothered in years.  I walk straight past the agent desk when I check-in and while they say hello and most of them know me, they do not ask me to attend anything.



The past several updates we have attended - we are "pulled aside" to a private area and treated with kid gloves.  I think my secret is out regarding my knowing so many people on the inside at Wyndham and its been noted on our account.  We're not on the "do not call" list yet - but I foresee this happening sooner rather than later.  The last update we attended in OTA - we went to the group presentation - went to our sales reps table - he literally asked "Do you have any questions I can answer?"  My wife and looked at each other and then to him and were like "Nope, we're good."  He stood up and said "Let's get you two out of here then."  We were in and out in 30 minutes.  I'll take that experience every day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 27, 2022)

bnoble said:


> You never have to attend in the first place.


Haha, I can’t see his lips because he had a face mask on.
The reason we went to the meeting because the welcome guy who is quite new with the job and super friendly gave us wrong information.  He said it’s not an update but it’s how we can get an early access y to the new Worldmark/Wyndham website now instead of waiting till March.  So I was happy to spend time to learn how to get it. But he was wrong and the boss said it’s an update there is no early access to the website. We stayed a bit and said no thank.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 27, 2022)

I guess "he was wrong" and "he lied" both have the same result....


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 27, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> Haha, I can’t see his lips because he had a face mask on.
> The reason we went to the meeting because the welcome guy who is quite new with the job and super friendly gave us wrong information.  He said it’s not an update but it’s how we can get an early access y to the new Worldmark/Wyndham website now instead of waiting till March.  So I was happy to spend time to learn how to get it. But he was wrong and the boss said it’s an update there is no early access to the website. We stayed a bit and said no thank.


I'm sure he was told to say that but it's always a sales presentation. He wasn't wrong, he was doing his job. There's literally never a time that the meeting you're signing up for is solely about providing information/access/help to owners. It is always about sales.

No matter what the friendly inexperienced welcome guy tells you about the meeting (that he may even believe), it's always a sales presentation.

There was a designer on an early season of Project Runway who once had a line that's stuck with me all these years. The designers got to attend a fancy cocktail party. "It's never a party. It's always a [expletive] trap."

It's always a [expletive] trap.

EDIT: Dang it, I found the original clip and I've had it wrong all these years. The actual quote is, "I have mixed feelings about the party because it's going to be a trap. It's not going to be a party at all. It's never a [expletive] party." Same mood, though.


----------



## folgema (Jan 30, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> I have heard you can send an email to donotcall@wyn.com requesting you not be asked to updates / sales tours, etc.
> 
> I am not sure you'll get confirmation they put you on the list, and might take up to a month, but have read several success stories (people who say they did it and don't get asked).  My guess is you end up with a special code on your account that indicates not to ask you.


I got this advice from Tug last fall, and sent the email.  It did take a couple of weeks for a reply, but they did confirm.  I passed the good news on to a friend who also sent the email.  We just took our first trip last weekend to Clearwater Beach... kept waiting for the shoe to drop, but no, we were sent on our way without so much as a hint of being asked to go to a meeting.  My friend said he had similar, he thought he was about to be hit up for a presentation when someone ran up, whispered in the ear of the check in person... and they sent him on his way.   Best checkin ever!


----------



## chapjim (Jan 30, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> I guess "he was wrong" and "he lied" both have the same result....



Or, "He made it up."  You end up at the same place.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> Haha, I can’t see his lips because he had a face mask on.
> The reason we went to the meeting because the welcome guy who is quite new with the job and super friendly gave us wrong information.  He said it’s not an update but it’s how we can get an early access y to the new Worldmark/Wyndham website now instead of waiting till March.  So I was happy to spend time to learn how to get it. But he was wrong and the boss said it’s an update there is no early access to the website. We stayed a bit and said no thank.


They were both wrong actually, it isn't an update either. It is a sales pitch through and through.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 30, 2022)

@auntipen
I don't care how "new" or how "friendly". The person who signs you  up for the sales appointment gets paid for each sign up. "body snatcher". The end result, (whether you buy or not), has no effect on his pay.
FYI - it is ALWAYS a sales pitch. It is never "information on new website or how to get early access or any other made up story". No one is there to educate you. SALES PITCH EVERY TIME.


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 30, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> @auntipen
> I don't care how "new" or how "friendly". The person who signs you  up for the sales appointment gets paid for each sign up. "body snatcher". The end result, (whether you buy or not), has no effect on his pay.
> FYI - it is ALWAYS a sales pitch. It is never "information on new website or how to get early access or any other made up story". No one is there to educate you. SALES PITCH EVERY TIME.


There is a flyer they gave me it said You have been promised early website access. I tried to attach the photo but it’s too large for the attachment.


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 30, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> There is a flyer they gave me it said You have been promised early website access. I tried to attach the photo but it’s too large for the attachment.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 30, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> There is a flyer they gave me it said You have been promised early website access. I tried to attach the photo but it’s too large for the attachment.


The fact that someone had the ability to slap some clipart (including a very informative graph made of...babies?) onto a flyer does not make the story they told you legitimate. It's all part of the lie.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 31, 2022)

I've been able to access the "Flexible Dates" option for a very long time now, and I didn't have to attend a high pressure sales pitch presentation to do it.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 31, 2022)

Is this for Club Wyndham or Worldmark?  Curious...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 31, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> The fact that someone had the ability to slap some clipart (including a very informative graph made of...babies?) onto a flyer does not make the story they told you legitimate. It's all part of the lie.



I just sent that graphic to my Wyndham IT contacts with some questions....this is a new one to me...


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 31, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I just sent that graphic to my Wyndham IT contacts with some questions....this is a new one to me...



It will be a new one to them as well.

(Does it have any of the logos or graphic features of sales collateral we are accustomed to seeing from Wyndham?)


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 31, 2022)

@auntiepen what resort were you at when you received this paperwork?  I suspect I'm going to be asked this exact question from my Wyndham contacts...


----------



## seascapemvy (Jan 31, 2022)

I was at Shawnee Village this weekend.  They tried signing us up by saying they are no longer Wyndham but Travel & Liesure.  That is a new one for me but I know Travel & Liesure is only the name used by the corporation.  Nothing has changed but they let us go and never bothered us during our stay.  Also on the positive side they did a great job with the snow.  I really enjoyed our stay even though they should upgrade the carpet and furniture but the views over the Delawre were great.


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 31, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> @auntiepen what resort were you at when you received this paperwork?  I suspect I'm going to be asked this exact question from my Wyndham contacts...


Club Wyndham Indio,CA


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 31, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> Club Wyndham Indio,CA


it may be Worldmark own but I book via Wyndham online.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 31, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> it may be Worldmark own but I book via Wyndham online.



It's actually a split resort between the two.


----------



## auntiepen (Jan 31, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> It's actually a split resort between the two.


It’s a beautiful resort and I love it


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 31, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> It’s a beautiful resort and I love it


We love it too!  Not much occasion to gobthere, but we did dtau a couple nights once.  Lazy river is awesome.


----------



## needhelp (Jan 31, 2022)

seascapemvy said:


> I was at Shawnee Village this weekend.  They tried signing us up by saying they are no longer Wyndham but Travel & Liesure.  That is a new one for me but I know Travel & Liesure is only the name used by the corporation.  Nothing has changed but they let us go and never bothered us during our stay.  Also on the positive side they did a great job with the snow.  I really enjoyed our stay even though they should upgrade the carpet and furniture but the views over the Delawre were great.


Which section were you in? They were doing a lot of renovations last summer.


----------



## seascapemvy (Feb 1, 2022)

needhelp said:


> Which section were you in? They were doing a lot of renovations last summer.


River Village II.  The kitchen looked like it had been updated in the recent past but the rest of it needs improvement.  However, I have to admit the more I think about it, the more I realize being a mountain a cabin means it should be rustic.  I am looking forward to staying at Deputy and Fairways on my next 2 visits.


----------



## northovr (Feb 1, 2022)

Is this real crazy  I actually enjoy the sales presentations
Thanks 
Daniel


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Feb 1, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> it may be Worldmark own but I book via Wyndham online.



I received the following feedback from Wyndham IT on this item:  



> The reference to Project InSight in the image would be for the new WorldMark website that is available for all owners to start utilizing.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Feb 1, 2022)

seascapemvy said:


> River Village II.  The kitchen looked like it had been updated in the recent past but the rest of it needs improvement.  However, I have to admit the more I think about it, the more I realize being a mountain a cabin means it should be rustic.  I am looking forward to staying at Deputy and Fairways on my next 2 visits.



We've stayed in RVII a few times as well.  I have specific units I request in that section that have better river views than others.  It does lend to the rustic element without a doubt and I don't mind the older units - but my better half prefers Crestview with the more modern layouts and king sized beds.


----------



## auntiepen (Feb 1, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I received the following feedback from Wyndham IT on this item:


So if I don’t own WM then no access


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Feb 1, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> So if I don’t own WM then no access



That is correct. Just a half truth sales ploy in this case.  Yes there’s a new website - just doesn’t apply to your ownership type LOL.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auntiepen (Feb 1, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> That is correct. Just a half truth sales ploy in this case.  Yes there’s a new website - just doesn’t apply to your ownership type LOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ba2471 (Feb 2, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> We are at the Wyndham/worldmark Indio, CA now. I was told by the sale rep that if we attend the owner update ( by invitation only) once and we don’t have to attend the update ever again.


i went to a rolling stones concert in the late 80s or early 90's.  IT was their last tour, ever.  Come to find out, it was their last tour, ever, until they needed money again.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 2, 2022)

northovr said:


> Is this real crazy  I actually enjoy the sales presentations
> Thanks
> Daniel


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 2, 2022)

As a chastized mega renter, I don't get harrassed at the resorts where we stay.


----------



## auntiepen (Feb 2, 2022)

ba2471 said:


> i went to a rolling stones concert in the late 80s or early 90's.  IT was their last tour, ever.  Come to find out, it was their last tour, ever, until they needed money again.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Feb 2, 2022)

ba2471 said:


> i went to a rolling stones concert in the late 80s or early 90's.  IT was their last tour, ever.  Come to find out, it was their last tour, ever, until they needed money again.


How many farewell concerts did Cher have?


----------



## auntiepen (Feb 2, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> As a chastized mega renter, I don't get harrassed at the resorts where we stay.


Actually I didn’t feel pressure from them. They just asked and I accepted because I thought it’s something useful for me plus $75 Amex. My friends took the presentation and they were offered $2100 worth of vacation anywhere in the US ir Mexico but only can book 45 days in advance. And my friends are happy.


----------



## r4rab (Feb 3, 2022)

Just came back from St. Thomas Margaritaville. Nearly hit the roof when the "concierge" said we were required to attend an update. After my wife (and the manager) calmed me down we did wind up being convinced to attend the update. Had a pleasant conversation with Kat at the "update". No hard sell; some questions on why I was insistent on keeping our contracts separate instead of combining them. A half-hearted attempt to sell us something at the end. We wound up chatting for 2 hours or so instead of just the 1 I had set my alarm for. Some of this was to try to educate my son more on things since he is on 1 of the contracts & came with us. Got $150 in Margaritaville vouchers (1 dinner at the restaurant & 2 happy hours took care of that) and 3 snorkel trip tickets (on the snorkel cat from the resort) for $230, supposedly $160 off the total price. I did cause them to go through 3 different sales people with us at OTA where they were just outright lying.


----------



## needhelp (Feb 7, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> Actually I didn’t feel pressure from them. They just asked and I accepted because I thought it’s something useful for me plus $75 Amex. My friends took the presentation and they were offered $2100 worth of vacation anywhere in the US ir Mexico but only can book 45 days in advance. And my friends are happy.


Let us know if they are able to use the voucher. We got one of these at our first Wyndham visit. I was never able to find anything to book.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 7, 2022)

needhelp said:


> Let us know if they are able to use the voucher. We got on the these at our first Wyndham visit. I was never able to find anything to book.



I'm guessing the "$2,100 in vacation anywhere" is an RCI Extra Vacations Certificate, really valued at $239 or whatever the current price is (too lazy to look).....


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Feb 7, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> I'm guessing the "$2,100 in vacation anywhere" is an RCI Extra Vacations Certificate, really valued at $239 or whatever the current price is (too lazy to look).....



I was given six of these RCI certificates when we initially bought into Wyndham back in July 2018.  We used zero of them because we couldn't find anything worthwhile within the usage timeframe.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 7, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I was given six of these RCI certificates when we initially bought into Wyndham back in July 2018.  We used zero of them because we couldn't find anything worthwhile within the usage timeframe.



And if you find something usable, they tack on a hefty upcharge.


----------



## seascapemvy (Feb 7, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I was given six of these RCI certificates when we initially bought into Wyndham back in July 2018.  We used zero of them because we couldn't find anything worthwhile within the usage timeframe.


That is why I refused the Midtown 45 education offer.  They said they would give me one for free.  I told them Wyndham list their best trading partner since Disney switched to II.  The rep at the signup desk didn't know that in January.


----------



## TomCO (Feb 7, 2022)

During the past two years I have found that the best use for Wyndham (WorldMark) "owner updates" is to acquire 30,000 Wyndham Reward points in exchange for 60 minutes (or less) of my time. This would be equivalent to $6,000 of fuel spend on the Wyndham Earner card.

My approach to these sales meetings is ALWAYS say YES, but NEVER take the first offer. The deal gets sweeter the more fun you have. The catch is a big one..... You have to also enjoy saying "NOOOO!" YMMV


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 7, 2022)

TomCO said:


> During the past two years I have found that the best use for Wyndham (WorldMark) "owner updates" is to acquire 30,000 Wyndham Reward points in exchange for 60 minutes (or less) of my time. This would be equivalent to $6,000 of fuel spend on the Wyndham Earner card.
> 
> My approach to these sales meetings is ALWAYS say YES, but NEVER take the first offer. The deal gets sweeter the more fun you have. The catch is a big one..... You have to also enjoy saying "NOOOO!" YMMV


I never had fun in one of these meetings. Even the ones I entered with the intention of buying. You’d almost have to be a masochist to enjoy them.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Feb 7, 2022)

TomCO said:


> During the past two years I have found that the best use for Wyndham (WorldMark) "owner updates" is to acquire 30,000 Wyndham Reward points in exchange for 60 minutes (or less) of my time. This would be equivalent to $6,000 of fuel spend on the Wyndham Earner card.
> 
> My approach to these sales meetings is ALWAYS say YES, but NEVER take the first offer. The deal gets sweeter the more fun you have. The catch is a big one..... You have to also enjoy saying "NOOOO!" YMMV



I typically ask for 60k WR points now - since Wyndham has doubled the points required for nightly stays to 30k/night at many of the hotels we prefer to use.  The larger resorts don't balk at this ask any longer - since we've had success in getting this amount on several occasions.  Sometimes we'll take 30k minimum if we don't feel like negotiating - but even many of the smaller resorts will pony up 45k WR points now - it just sometimes takes walking away from the desk after which you'll inevitably get a phone call after arriving in your room that they have special permission from management to grant 45k WR points.  YMMV.


----------



## TomCO (Feb 7, 2022)

Wow, 60k is phenomenal for such a small effort! They have no product I want and it's incredibly easy to just have a conversation for the duration. Mind over matter, I suppose.
Going to try for 60k at Steamboat in March before shredding down the mountain! Also, after check-in and already in room, I would be in less of a mood for a phone call or notes to be "invited". I figure getting it over asap means never being confronted again on that trip. A metaphorical band-aid pull, if you will. I realize this may not be a popular opinion and will continue only as long as I see value. Edit for typos. 

Happy travels!


----------



## TomCO (Feb 7, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> I never had fun in one of these meetings. Even the ones I entered with the intention of buying. You’d almost have to be a masochist to enjoy them.


I wouldn't consider myself a masochist, but I certainly am the type that has trouble leaving easy money on the table. I look at it this way - I am contractually obligated to pay Wyndham each month for my allotment of WorldMark credits. I want some of that $$$ back! 
While these may not be the most pleasant encounters, I have always been treated respectfully. Also, they have never diminished my pure resale ownership. They like to call them "secondary market" credits. Whatever, that works for me. My approach may seem absurd to many, but I see this as a super easy way to recoup some MFs along the way.

Full disclosure - This comes from a guy who (with no lessons) taught himself to snowboard at age 40+. Possibly my pain threshold is higher than the average bear! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## auntiepen (Feb 7, 2022)

needhelp said:


> Let us know if they are able to use the voucher. We got on the these at our first Wyndham visit. I was never able to find anything to book.


I’ll keep you update if my friends are able to book a place.  I first used the Certificates abou 12 years ago was a bad apartment (I don’t remember the name) converted into timeshare in Myrtle beace.  We were so disappointed.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 7, 2022)

I am on the list but got solicited twice to attend an update.  Once at Towers on the Grove and another at Fairfield Glade.  Both times thy said "I don't know anything about a list".  That's twice in the two years I've been on the list.  We've taken several trips over those two years.  So it works, but you may still get hit up occasionally.  Better then every single time you check in.


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 7, 2022)

TomCO said:


> I wouldn't consider myself a masochist, but I certainly am the type that has trouble leaving easy money on the table. I look at it this way - I am contractually obligated to pay Wyndham each month for my allotment of WorldMark credits. I want some of that $$$ back!
> While these may not be the most pleasant encounters, I have always been treated respectfully. Also, they have never diminished my pure resale ownership. They like to call them "secondary market" credits. Whatever, that works for me. My approach may seem absurd to many, but I see this as a super easy way to recoup some MFs along the way.
> 
> Full disclosure - This comes from a guy who (with no lessons) taught himself to snowboard at age 40+. Possibly my pain threshold is higher than the average bear!
> ...


We simply have different priorities and that’s ok. You value the money you get (recoup)) from attending the meetings. You consider the financial transaction worth your time. I value my time that I claim from not attending the meetings. My hourly rate is quite high and Wyndham can’t meet it right now. I value my time over whatever they offer. I get no enjoyment whatsoever from attending so I reclaim that time for something I do enjoy. Neither approach is right or wrong. I have a BIL that attends on every trip. I haven’t attended one in 4-5 years. We’re both getting what we want.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Feb 8, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> We simply have different priorities and that’s ok. You value the money you get (recoup)) from attending the meetings. You consider the financial transaction worth your time. I value my time that I claim from not attending the meetings. My hourly rate is quite high and Wyndham can’t meet it right now. I value my time over whatever they offer. I get no enjoyment whatsoever from attending so I reclaim that time for something I do enjoy. Neither approach is right or wrong. I have a BIL that attends on every trip. I haven’t attended one in 4-5 years. We’re both getting what we want.



Here's the way my wife and I look at it.  YMMV.  The beachfront hotel where we typically use our WR points at 30k/night charges $400-500/night during prime season.  So 60 minutes of our time collecting 60k WR points nets us $800 for two nights hotel stay for a weekend getaway.  $800/hour is a pretty steep hourly rate.  Even if we only get 30k WR points - that's still $400/hour.  If you are actually paid that much - kudos to you - but my hourly rate is nowhere close to that amount.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Feb 8, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Here's the way my wife and I look at it.  YMMV.  The beachfront hotel where we typically use our WR points at 30k/night charges $400-500/night during prime season.  So 60 minutes of our time collecting 60k WR points nets us $800 for two nights hotel stay for a weekend getaway.  $800/hour is a pretty steep hourly rate.  Even if we only get 30k WR points - that's still $400/hour.  If you are actually paid that much - kudos to you - but my hourly rate is nowhere close to that amount.


@HitchHiker71 Well-said!


----------



## bnoble (Feb 8, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The beachfront hotel where we typically use our WR points at 30k/night charges $400-500/night during prime season.


Would you ever pay that?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2022)

needhelp said:


> Let us know if they are able to use the voucher. We got on the these at our first Wyndham visit. I was never able to find anything to book.





Ty1on said:


> I'm guessing the "$2,100 in vacation anywhere" is an RCI Extra Vacations Certificate, really valued at $239 or whatever the current price is (too lazy to look).....





HitchHiker71 said:


> I was given six of these RCI certificates when we initially bought into Wyndham back in July 2018.  We used zero of them because we couldn't find anything worthwhile within the usage timeframe.





Ty1on said:


> And if you find something usable, they tack on a hefty upcharge.


We are sitting on one of these certificates now from a presentation we did in Clearwater last year. It expires in July and we will be very lucky if we get to use it. Currently there are no properties available in Orlando without any upcharges. We did see a TOTG 1BR popup for over President's Week with no surcharge, but we couldn't take it because we are booked on a cruise that same week. We may find something else last minute like that, but so far it isn't working out so well. There were a number of units/weeks last year that had no upcharges, but so far in 2022, the pickings have been very slim.


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 8, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Here's the way my wife and I look at it.  YMMV.  The beachfront hotel where we typically use our WR points at 30k/night charges $400-500/night during prime season.  So 60 minutes of our time collecting 60k WR points nets us $800 for two nights hotel stay for a weekend getaway.  $800/hour is a pretty steep hourly rate.  Even if we only get 30k WR points - that's still $400/hour.  If you are actually paid that much - kudos to you - but my hourly rate is nowhere close to that amount.


That scenario doesn’t work for us because we rarely stay in hotels, Wyndham or otherwise. It’s probably been 4-5 years since our last hotel stay. I’m actually retired so my hourly rate isn’t quite that high.   However, I would charge Wyndham at least that much to sit through one of those presentations again. They are anathema to me. I refuse to subject myself to them any more.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Feb 8, 2022)

bnoble said:


> Would you ever pay that?



Personally I wouldn't for the hotel in question - but the hotel is booked solid for the entirety of prime season - and we have to book months in advance otherwise there's simply no availability, whether for $$$ or points - I always check both using the WR app just to see if there's any difference in availabilities.  That said we have certainly paid $2-3k for a week at the beach at other places near the hotel location - so effectively yes - I've paid $400/night for beachfront in the past.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Feb 8, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> That scenario doesn’t work for us because we rarely stay in hotels, Wyndham or otherwise. It’s probably been 4-5 years since our last hotel stay. I’m actually retired so my hourly rate isn’t quite that high.   However, I would charge Wyndham at least that much to sit through one of those presentations again. They are anathema to me. I refuse to subject myself to them any more.



I attend the presentations not only for the WR points, but also to keep tabs on current sales practices.  As a moderator for the TUG Wyndham forum, and for a few of the FB groups - it helps me to keep a pulse on what the Wyndham Sales & Marketing organization is doing.  That said, Wyndham has recently caught on to us, as the past several updates we've attended - once the group presentation is complete we're either let go right away (30 minutes in and out - not bad), or we're whisked off to a private location apart from the herd.  I think our account has been updated in such a way that Wyndham's Sales & Marketing team now knows not to mess with me - just give me the gift and let me go.  We don't mind - but this does prevent me from gathering intel on sales practices moving forward.


----------



## bryjake (Feb 8, 2022)

I attend "updates" because it can be some sort of performance theater.  It addition to the lies and dam lies, it is also fun to observe other groups body language and postures.  The looks between the couples who are out of sync and not on the same page are priceless.   

With that said, I have also learned a few things here and there along the way.  I learned how to upgrade my Wyndham Rewards and Caesars membership level and about which resorts are receiving renovations.


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 8, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I attend the presentations not only for the WR points, but also to keep tabs on current sales practices.  As a moderator for the TUG Wyndham forum, and for a few of the FB groups - it helps me to keep a pulse on what the Wyndham Sales & Marketing organization is doing.  That said, Wyndham has recently caught on to us, as the past several updates we've attended - once the group presentation is complete we're either let go right away (30 minutes in and out - not bad), or we're whisked off to a private location apart from the herd.  I think our account has been updated in such a way that Wyndham's Sales & Marketing team now knows not to mess with me - just give me the gift and let me go.  We don't mind - but this does prevent me from gathering intel on sales practices moving forward.


@HitchHiker71, I’ve stated before how much I appreciate everything you and @Richelle have done, and continue to do, to represent your fellow Tuggers in an effort to improve the functionality of the Wyndham website. It doesn’t surprise me at all if you have been, more or less, blacklisted. I’m sure you can ask some very interesting questions and I can see it being very valuable to you as a mod.


----------



## plpgma (Mar 13, 2022)

comicbookman said:


> back in October we stayed at patriot's place in Williamsburg.  It is the oldest of the Williamsburg Wyndham resorts.  It is also the mellowest.  No hard sell, took no for an answer and still provided area advice and discount coupons.  Unit decor was a bit dated, but in excellent condition.


Patriot's Place is our 'go to' resort -- on average we're there a minimum of once a year for the past 30 years!  Since we're there so often, we've gotten to know the people at the desk and they've gotten to know us (and yes, I'm mainly speaking of one front desk person in particular).  So, while many years ago the pressure was quite intense for us to attend an owners update, we have never caved nor have ever attended an update.  Fast forward a few years -- since we have become known as people who simply don't cave regardless of pressure, our check-in experience has become a rather quick and painless event at this resort.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 13, 2022)

Simply tell them the woman you are with is not your wife but a Call Girl you hired for the week. Or a hired Male Companion.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 13, 2022)

We do not attend owners presentation, because we are on vacation and we do not want to spoil our vacation week .


----------



## patwerner1 (Mar 13, 2022)

I sent an email to the address posted earlier in the thread - sent it mid-Feb.  Never received and response
Today I checked into Governors Green - and went over to get the wristbands and they never said anything about an owners update
I had refused to do one at clearwater in January - and the last one was at midtown July '21

So I hope/think the email request worked - thanks for the pointer
(now I will see if I get the annoying phone calls)


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 13, 2022)

patwerner1 said:


> I sent an email to the address posted earlier in the thread - sent it mid-Feb.  Never received and response
> Today I checked into Governors Green - and went over to get the wristbands and they never said anything about an owners update
> I had refused to do one at clearwater in January - and the last one was at midtown July '21
> 
> ...


Do not answer your timeshare villa landline telephone; let them leave a voice mail message and please do not give them your cell phone number.
Looks liked you are going to have good to fair weather in Williamsburg this week.


----------



## elysium5 (Mar 13, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> We do not attend owners presentation, because we are on vacation and we do not want to spoil our vacation week .


I hope one day to develop the maturity and take this point of view!


----------



## JFriedler (Mar 14, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> I have heard you can send an email to donotcall@wyn.com requesting you not be asked to updates / sales tours, etc.
> 
> I am not sure you'll get confirmation they put you on the list, and might take up to a month, but have read several success stories (people who say they did it and don't get asked).  My guess is you end up with a special code on your account that indicates not to ask you.


Within 1 week an email from Legal is sent confirming you are on the list. They say it takes up 30 days to process in the system. I've been told by other members they just keep the email handy.....


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2022)

Does DRI, Hilton and Marriott's  have an email address for donotcall.com  for not to be asked to updates  / sales tours,etc ?


----------



## needhelp (Mar 21, 2022)

We were at Old Town Alexandria and had to forcefully decline the owners update to "activate our new perks for being resale owners".
They said, they are no longer a sales site since the company change to Travel + Leisure.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 21, 2022)

needhelp said:


> They said, they are no longer a sales site



They were saying that last time I was there, I think in 2019.  They'd be happy to make a special exception for you and sell you something, though....


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 21, 2022)

needhelp said:


> We were at Old Town Alexandria and had to forcefully decline the owners update to "activate our new perks for being resale owners".
> They said, they are no longer a sales site since the company change to Travel + Leisure.


So, Travel + Leisure does not sales timeshare or rent  hotel or timeshare rooms? LOL


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 21, 2022)

Wyndham buying and using the name Travel + Leisure is like putting lipstick on a Pig.


----------



## louisianab (May 12, 2022)

Thanks all, we are added to the do not sell list. Makes our summer Wilderness trip so much better.


----------



## comicbookman (May 12, 2022)

we recently were in NH for a weekend.  We attended in exchange for 3 days parking for 2 cars ($120, my wife and I arrived from 2 different dirrections)).  We got confirmation of our gift when we checked i, BEFORE any presentation. the video presentation was shorter than in the past, our sales guy asked if we wanted paper and pen to take notes/questions but agreed that with our history we probably did not need any.  When we got to the table, he had no paper in front of him, but did say he had looked at our account.  When we had no questions, he said he was relatively new to Wyndham ownership and asked us for tips on how to use it in between a very pleasant conversation about resorts we and he had been to.  He thanked us and we were on our way.  Elapsed time 35 minutes.  This type of meeting I can do, especially for $120.  the following weekend we were at AC for 2 days.  Had no spare time and simply avoided the "parking pass people"


----------



## Kozman (May 12, 2022)

I got on the do not tour list without asking. Maybe it was my jovial personality from being badgered after a 10 hour drive.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 12, 2022)

Kozman said:


> I got on the do not tour list without asking. Maybe it was my jovial personality from being badgered after a 10 hour drive.


I was placed on the list, as well, without asking.  Might have been due to my saying 'no more points' 4 months in a row.  At least I pocketed several hundred dollars on those 4 visits before they cut me off.


----------

